# Vacation Rental Certificates



## Frenzy021 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,
I've seen people post about Skyauction vacation rental certificates before but it looks like they have a new redemption site and the price and availability is better than resortcerts. They are selling them for $249.99 + $20 and they are valid to book for up to 1 year from the date of purchase.

Here is the link:

http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/2613918


----------



## BevL (Nov 17, 2015)

Maybe I was doing something wrong but when I clicked on the view availability button, then clicked on the search button, I got no results.

Not a stellar endorsement when it's a slow time of year between now and Christmas and there's nothing I could use it for.

But as I said, could be operator error - LOL.


----------



## kwelty (Nov 17, 2015)

All the ones I checked required an additional $100 plus the certificate, some were $200.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 17, 2015)

SkyAuction used to get most of its inventory -- maybe all of its *cheap* inventory -- from RCI. For TUG members who already belong to RCI, getting an RCI Last Call or a discounted RCI Extra Vacation is probably a better deal than SkyAuction. I recently got a discounted RCI Extra Vacation for $194 for the week, including tax. 

Still, this might be helpful for someone without an RCI membership, so thank you for posting.


----------



## Frenzy021 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not sure what you are looking for but there seems to be plenty of availability at the cert price.  It appears they offer upgrades for larger units.  Still I have compared it to the old resortcerts site and that site is not even offering half the available units this new site has.  Just thought I'd share the info.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 17, 2015)

BevL said:


> Maybe I was doing something wrong but when I clicked on the view availability button, then clicked on the search button, I got no results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have to pick a Destination in order to get results.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwelty (Nov 17, 2015)

Frenzy021 said:


> I'm not sure what you are looking for but there seems to be plenty of availability at the cert price.  It appears they offer upgrades for larger units.  Still I have compared it to the old resortcerts site and that site is not even offering half the available units this new site has.  Just thought I'd share the info.



I was looking at places that always have excess inventory such as Massanutten, Williamsburg, Orlando, etc.  But I only looked at the 2 Bed Room units and I think that is why an additional  payment is required.
Thank you for posting the sale, I have used SkyAuction certificates before to book units outside the "Last Call" window.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 18, 2015)

I think perhaps the title of this thread should be changed to something like, "SkyAuction: Improved Timeshare Availability." 

Until I re-read the thread just now, I thought SkyAuction and Resortcerts were two different programs. (I've used SkyAuction before, but not in many years.) 

Re-reading the thread, I realize that SkyAuction's old site for actually booking a timeshare was called Resortcerts.com, and that SkyAuction now has a new booking site with better availability.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 18, 2015)

Also, many Tuggers only come to this board if they are looking to acquire or give away a timeshare. If this thread was moved to the Travel board, it would reach a lot more people.

*[MOVED]*


----------



## BevL (Nov 18, 2015)

BevL said:


> Maybe I was doing something wrong but when I clicked on the view availability button, then clicked on the search button, I got no results.
> 
> Not a stellar endorsement when it's a slow time of year between now and Christmas and there's nothing I could use it for.
> 
> But as I said, could be operator error - LOL.





SmithOp said:


> You have to pick a Destination in order to get results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Like I said, operator error - helped when I pulled the drop down menu   . . .  down.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 18, 2015)

kwelty said:


> I was looking at places that always have excess inventory such as Massanutten, Williamsburg, Orlando, etc.  But I only looked at the 2 Bed Room units and I think that is why an additional  payment is required.
> Thank you for posting the sale, I have used SkyAuction certificates before to book units outside the "Last Call" window.



For some reason despite all of the availability Massanutten has never been available using the resort certs.  DRI and off season Wyndham along with a bunch of others are available.  I have never really checked Orlando and Vegas so I don't know if it is all Vacation Village affiliates or just Massanutten that does not appear.  Mountainside Villas at Massanutten- the only independent HOA there does occasionally pop up.


----------



## kwelty (Nov 18, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> For some reason despite all of the availability Massanutten has never been available using the resort certs.  DRI and off season Wyndham along with a bunch of others are available.  I have never really checked Orlando and Vegas so I don't know if it is all Vacation Village affiliates or just Massanutten that does not appear.  Mountainside Villas at Massanutten- the only independent HOA there does occasionally pop up.



Sometimes I use "Government Employee's Travel Opportunity" https://www.heroesvacationclub.com/...tinations/mcgaheysville/sale/nov-50-sale-2015 
 an RCI site to sell off excess inventory to Military, Veterans and Govt. employees.  They are switching over to HEROES Vacation Club for First responders.  Until Midnight tomorrow they are having a sale for $319, normally $369.  The inventory is much the same as SkyAuction, perhaps better.

I booked two ski weeks at Mountain Side Villas during an RCI sale back in Sept. for $209 each + Tax of $4.18.  I used to own there.  It is a very large and nice timeshare although a bit dated.  The maintenance fees are a very reasonable $475.  The only reason I sold was because it was cheaper to get the weeks during a sale or last call.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 19, 2015)

JudyS said:


> Still, this might be helpful for someone without an RCI membership, so thank you for posting.



Yes, thanks to OP for posting, as I don't/can't belong to RCI with the ts I own.  I had seen these certs a few years back but lost track of where to buy them.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone used certificate from Sky auction to book your stay in hotel / resort in oversea country like Bali or Canada . 

Is this certificate really valid . Do you have any problem at check in. Do you get the room as state in your certificate as booking . If so, please share your experience . Thank you


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 21, 2015)

The certificate links to excess RCI exchange inventory.  You get a reservation and your name on a guest certificate.  You would have no more trouble checking in than anyone who does a timeshare exchange.  The guest cert has a number to RCI if you have any difficulties checking in.


----------

